# PHP Javascript funktion aufrufen



## bluecat_xp (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ichj möchte per PHP Javscript ausführen, es geht irgenwie nicht, kann jemand mir helfen

```
<?php
echo'
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">


<head>
<SCRIPT language=Javascript>
<!--
var num = 2;  // Zahl der Bilder
function more(i) { 
if (document.images){ 
img = new Array(); 
if (n > num) n = 1;
img[i]=new Image(); img[i].src="bild"+i+".jpg"; // Name bzw auch URL der Bilder
document.images.slides.src=img[i].src;
        } 
    }
//-->
</SCRIPT>
</head>
<body>
<form name="form1" method="post">
<input type="hidden" value="false" name="cb1">
<SCRIPT>var n = 2;x="aikido";</SCRIPT><A href="javascript:more(n++,x)"><img src="../images/aikido1.gif" width="52" height="52" name="slides"/></a>
<input type="submit" value="test"  />
</form>
</body>
</html>';
?>
```

Die funktion wird als bildtauschen benutzt (wie Checkbox)
gibt es möglichkeit, dass ich nur von vorm als PHP ausgebe? da ich möchte nicht ganze seite ausgeben, das Script muss aber im Header stehen.
also

```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">


<head>
<SCRIPT language=Javascript>
<!--
var num = 2;  // Zahl der Bilder
function more(i) { 
if (document.images){ 
img = new Array(); 
if (n > num) n = 1;
img[i]=new Image(); img[i].src="bild"+i+".jpg"; // Name bzw auch URL der Bilder
document.images.slides.src=img[i].src;
        } 
    }
//-->
</SCRIPT>
</head>
<body>



echo'<form name="form1" method="post">
<input type="hidden" value="false" name="cb1">
<SCRIPT>var n = 2;x="aikido";</SCRIPT><A href="javascript:more(n++,x)"><img src="../images/aikido1.gif" width="52" height="52" name="slides"/></a>
<input type="submit" value="test"  />
</form>;



</body>
</html>
```


----------



## GarGod (18. Juli 2006)

Wozu willst du PHP in deinem Script benutzen, dass wird mir nicht ganz klar. Achte bin ein wenig auf deine Rechtschreibung / Formulierung / Satzbau. 
Deine Frage habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Pestilence (18. Juli 2006)

Eine genauere Darstelung was du überhaupt machen möchtest wäre eine feine Sache.

Aber grundsätzlich kann man sagen:
PHP = Serverseitig
JSS = Clientseitig

Das PHP JSS ausführen soll ist demnach unlogisch. Aber bitte formuliere deine Frage neu


----------



## nikwithk (20. Juli 2006)

Also, ich habe zwar dein Problem aufgrund deiner Beschreibung auch nicht ganz verstanden aber um die "Frage" aus dem Titel zu beantworten: 
So wird JavaScript grundsätzlich in PHP eingebettet:

```
echo"
	<script language="JavaScript">
	<!--
	function Test(parameter)
	{
         SCRIPT ANWEISUNGEN
	}	
	//-->
	</script>
";
```

und so wird die oben definierte Funktion ausgeführt:

```
echo "
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
Test(\'Testparameter');
//-->
</script>
";
```
Aber eine genauere Beschreibung wäre wirklich hilfreicher um deinem Ziel näher zu kommen...


----------

